# High School Reunions



## JakeWIlls92

High School










10 years later









Did the cheerleaders get fat?


----------



## Mr. H.

More to love.


----------



## Toro

What's the difference between a wife and a girlfriend?





































About 45 pounds.


----------



## Grandma

I went to my HS 20-year reunion. Sure, in their late 40s a lot of the girls had gained a few - and by a few I mean _few_, as in less than 15lbs. The boys, on the other hand, had gained more than 15lbs, most of them, and quite a few had substantial hair loss. They had not aged well at all.
The women looked like older versions of themselves as girls, the men were in large part identifiable only because they were wearing name tags.


----------



## Toro

I had a blast at my 25-year reunion.  Most of the people looked pretty good.


----------



## Mr. H.

Love HS reunions. We done had our *cough* 40th last year. A good number showed up, and we were given a tour of the school. I took off running, yelling and screaming down the halls. It was a fucking hoot.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Grandma said:


> I went to my HS 20-year reunion. Sure, in their late 40s a lot of the girls had gained a few - and by a few I mean _few_, as in less than 15lbs. The boys, on the other hand, had gained more than 15lbs, most of them, and quite a few had substantial hair loss. They had not aged well at all.
> The women looked like older versions of themselves as girls, the men were in large part identifiable only because they were wearing name tags.



A guy I worked with was talking about his 30th reunion and he's been to all of his. He said that at the first few the women's hotness was being maintained and the hard living of the guys was taking some toll, but come the last one, the guys were settling nicely into middle age and the women were looking very harsh and ragged. I think that the guys finally reached the famous "he looks distinguished" phase of life and the women just became old.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

JakeWIlls92 said:


> High School
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 years later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the cheerleaders get fat?



So, one time, my buddy and I decided to go back to our small town to the country fair. We were walking across the dirt parking lot when, coming toward us was this very overweight woman pushing a stroller with a screaming kid in it. You was yelling at the baby and you could see that under her way over sized shirt were these enormous boobs, joggling back and forth and up and down. Her dirty blonde hair was hanging in strings and she just generally looked a mess. 

She was past us a little bit when we both just stopped in our tracks and simultaneously blurted, "OMFG, that was Janet ****!!" who had been the most popular girl in our class. Cheerleader, class leader type, the whole bit. 

That was a lot of years ago and I'm still glad I got out of that little town. I did go to a reunion way back then but its like they say about Facebook now - that's it people you didn't like back then. It was okay but no one that I want a relationship with now.


----------



## Tresha91203

My 20th was great. Most people had not changed that much. A few gained weight, but a few lost weight. Everyone looked happy settling into adulthood. I suspect those who were embarassed about their changes didn't show up.


----------

